# Cleaning



## JSN (May 1, 2007)

I'm not a bottle collector but I found allot of bottles while digging around in a craw space off my basement. I found this full pint whiskey bottle and was wondering how to clean it. It still has some what of a lable on it but if you just move it wrong it startes to fade. It still has its glass plug(top) and cork.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 2, 2007)

probably wash right up with just warm water and dish soap.


----------



## JSN (May 2, 2007)

If the stopper is not part of the bottle then someome put in t cause the cork is drilled out for it and everything. Maybe someone throught it looked good in it.


----------

